

Twice as fast as Concorde: Supersonic jet will fly from London to NY in 2 hours - tbrock
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2008607/SonicStar-The-supersonic-plane-fly-London-New-York-TWO-HOURS.html

======
jonmrodriguez
From the same news company that brought you "Are aliens getting less camera
shy? UFOs filmed above BBC building in London"
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2008437/UFOs-...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2008437/UFOs-
filmed-BBC-building-London.html)

~~~
asdfaoeu
Clearly it was a mistake they were just testing out the supersonic jets.

------
AVTizzle
"Our plan is to build and fly the world’s first very high speed supersonic
hybrid aircraft by June 2021."

June 2021. At first, I thought "2021" sounds like the incomprehensibly distant
future. Then I realized that was only 7 years, the same distance from the
present as 2006 is. Then I felt old.

Wow, it's 2014.

------
jds375
This is pretty cool, but they have their competition cut out for them. Also
check out the Aerion SBJ, which is a very similar concept:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/grantmartin/2013/10/31/the-
world...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/grantmartin/2013/10/31/the-worlds-first-
supersonic-business-jet-will-fly-in-2021/)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aerion_SBJ](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aerion_SBJ)

------
maxcan
no, it won't.

~~~
haptiK
As someone who has actually flown on the Concorde, I certainly hope it will.
Your negative attitude is what's wrong with the world today.

~~~
maxcan
s/flown/ridden/. FTFY.

I'm going to guess you weren't at the controls.

Also, fair point. I have personally been holding back private supersonic
travel for decades. I killed the 2707 a few years before my birth and worse
than that, I personally lifted 2 billion Indians and Chinese out of poverty
solely to cause demand for fuel (and thus prices) to skyrocket so that in case
anyone managed to build an SST, it would be uneconomical.

I'm the inspiration for
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZI_aEalijE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZI_aEalijE)

P.S. I'm a pilot who flies (not just rides) planes and I'd love to fly or ride
this thing, doesn't mean it will ever happen.

~~~
haptiK
LOL, I understand the difference and I'm sorry for mixing that up. I did in
fact fly in the cockpit for some of the journey, but no I was not at the
controls. I was also only 9 years old.

------
ricardobeat
Title is missing the (2011) tag.

~~~
NamTaf
Yeh for some reason this was linked by a mate on facebook too, I don't know
what's promoted it to go around again but it's odd that it is, given it's 2.5
years old.

Anyway, I laughed at this great line: "It will be able to cruise at Mach 3.1,
a speed made possible by S-MAGJET hybrid gas turbine engine technology; nobody
has ever travelled that fast before."

Right, because man has never gone to space and the SR-71 is just a fairytale.

~~~
jonmrodriguez
It was on reddit, it being here is a repost of that

------
zhaphod
We will see Buckbeak {Hippogriff} flying in the sky before this.

